# Good pen and paper role playing games?



## docardlove1980 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a group of people that like to play role playing games but we seem to end up playing D&D and warhammer 40k varients every time. As good as warhammer 40k total war is it is just not the greatest to play over and over and over every time we get a chance to play. i want some variety! for me at least it is hard to just google searche "good pen and paper games" or "good role playing games" because it never turns out what you are looking for and if it does it is always warhammer 40k or D&D. plse help me out here!

thanks


----------



## Bob Whitely (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi docardlove1980,

I have several games I could recommend (I'm even making an RPG through my game company), but it kind of depends on what's important to you and your group (single genre, blended-genre, superheroes, fantasy, far future or hard scifi, horror, rules-lite, crunchy, uber crunchy, free, inexpensive, well-supported, highly flexible, diceless, D20, campy, etc.).


----------

